#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Need eBook for solutions to - D Roy choudhury linear integrated circuits

## prashant parashar

hey can anyone post solutions of d roy choudhury linear integrated circuits opamp chapter...and others if possible?!! thank you.

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

as soon as possible!!!!





  Similar Threads: Linear Integrated Circuit by Dr.Roy Choudhury Linear Integrated Circuits by Roy Choudhary Linear integrated circuits by roy choud Linear Integrated Circuits, Revised Second Edition Linear integrated circuits (lica)

----------


## sushilpratap992

i am also need that book, plz anyone have then upload

----------


## prashant parashar

bhai idhar koi reply wiply nai karta yeh mera ek saal purana post h

----------


## sushilpratap992

lagta to aise hai...kya kisi ke paas ye book nahi hai ya upload nahi  karna chahte...

----------


## solo25

This is the thread to download:

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa....Roy-Choudhury

----------

